# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Нужны обновления бухгалтерии 8.1 с 1.6.8.3

## torpedist

Нужны обновления бухгалтерии 8.1 с 1.6.8.3 по последнюю версию, выложите пожалуйста!

----------


## danilov82@ya.

http://http://depositfiles.com/files/cq78xywas

acconting 1.6.10.6 начните с этого

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 18 секунд_
http://depositfiles.com/files/8jpyvlx0l

acconting 1.6.11.7

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 17 секунд_
http://depositfiles.com/files/b9kxv1q7u

acconting 1.6.12.4

_Добавлено через 5 минут 49 секунд_
http://depositfiles.com/files/3xwubfp53

acconting 1.6.13

_Добавлено через 3 часа 18 минут 20 секунд_
http://http://depositfiles.com/files/nu5uzjqxk

Редакция 1.6.14

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 57 секунд_
http://depositfiles.com/files/iq4h95v1z

Редакция 1.6.15.6

----------


## Rap13

А у вас нет: 1.6.9.4?

----------


## danilov82@ya.

> А у вас нет: 1.6.9.4?


обновитесь сразу до 1.6.10.6

----------


## danilov82@ya.

> А у вас нет: 1.6.9.4?


Есть конечно! http://depositfiles.com/files/1uullzdrw

----------


## grem_x

Есть ли обновления версии 1.6.7.? и 1.6.8.? для версии ПРО?

----------


## danilov82@ya.

http://rapidgator.net/127531/1.6.20.6.rar.html


_Добавлено через 1 минуту 11 секунд_

accounting 1.6.21.6

http://rapidgator.net/127552/1.6.21.6.rar.html

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 36 секунд_
accounting 1.6.22.4

http://rapidgator.net/127553/1.6.22.4.rar.html

----------


## Gregul

*accounting 1.6.22.4*
это последняя версия ?
И еще вопрпос: обьновляться последовательно или можно пропустить accounting 1.6.21.6 ?
Хотелось бы также описание к бухгалтерии. Может, кто подскажет ссылочки ?

----------


## danilov82@ya.

> *accounting 1.6.22.4*
> это последняя версия ?


Нетт не последняя! последняя 1.6.24.7! на днях следующее выйдет

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 34 секунды_



> *accounting 1.6.22.4*
> Хотелось бы также описание к бухгалтерии. Может, кто подскажет ссылочки ?


Описание есть в каждом архиве с обновлениями

_Добавлено через 6 минут 49 секунд_



> *accounting 1.6.22.4*
> это последняя версия ?


http://rapidgator.net/124465/Buh_1_6_24_7.rar.html

Вот последняя если нужно 1.6.24.7

----------


## danilov82@ya.

Обновление до версии 1.6.23.2

http://depositfiles.com/files/a40ijw62u

Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 1.6.21.6, 1.6.22.4, 1.6.23.1. Порядок обновления и дополнительная информация приведена в файле 1cv8upd.htm;
Порядок обновления релиза и дополнительная информация приведена в файле ReadMe.txt;
Перечень изменений в релизе и исправленные ошибки приведен в файле Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 1.6.23. Изменения в версии.mxl;
Конфигурация адаптирована для использования с платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2" Инструкция по переходу содержится в файле 1cv8upd.htm.

----------


## alex.gersen

http://file-bit.net/?op=my_files;fld_id=3
выкладываю туда бух, что у меня есть...

----------


## kreol777

> Есть конечно! http://depositfiles.com/files/1uullzdrw


Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть обновлением для 1С Бухгалтерии 8.1. Нужен релиз 1.6.8.3 
Спасибо!

----------


## kreol777

[QUOTE=danilov82@ya.;49336]http://http://depositfiles.com/files/cq78xywas

acconting 1.6.10.6 начните с этого

Не могли бы вы скинуть релиз 1.6.8.3. для 1С Бухгалтерия 8.1.
и acconting 1.6.10.6 - не работает ссылка

----------


## witch_from

Всем доброго времени суток! Есть 1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.15.14) Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.8.3). Я так догадываюсь (и судя по тому, что не ставились обновления базовой версии) что это ПРОФ. Помогите обновить релиз с 1.6.8.3 хотя бы до чего то более менее нового. Либо дайте не битую ссылку на 1.6.10.6

----------


## mike-navv

Необходимо скачать полный(не обновление) релиз крайней конфигурации, и сразу обновится до него.)

----------


## Alek-nn

[QUOTE=kreol777;92309]


> http://http://depositfiles.com/files/cq78xywas
> 
> acconting 1.6.10.6 начните с этого
> 
> Не могли бы вы скинуть релиз 1.6.8.3. для 1С Бухгалтерия 8.1.
> и acconting 1.6.10.6 - не работает ссылка


вот рабочая ссылка

http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/cq78xywas

----------


## DenisCosmos

Залейте, плиз accounting 1.6.10.6! ибо все ссылки закрыты правообладателями

----------


## lexx73RUS

скиньте пожалуйста последнее обновление на ящик lexx-83@list.ru  (если Вас это не очень затруднит)

----------


## anatoliy3510

Не работает не одна ссылка :-(

---------- Post added at 12:52 ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 ----------

1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.11.67) Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.8.3) нужны обновления прошу выслать на vtbperm@mail.ru
при выводе счета в печатную форму высвечивается факс: но куда же вписать номер самого факса, помогите как убрать вообще слово факс в печатной части счета?
( ИНН ххххххх, КПП ххххххх, ООО «ххххххх», 614000, г. Пермь, ул. Хххххххх, д. 70, оф. 111, тел.: +7 (ххх) ххх-хх-хх, ххх-хх-хх, *факс:	*

---------- Post added at 14:22 ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 ----------

Пришлите плиз обновление конфигурации, а то формы счет фактур не ставятся нифига конфиг у меня 1.6.8.3 версия 8.1 ((((

----------


## Shumaher12

Добрый день!!
Чтобы не постить лишнего, пишу в этой теме.
У меня сейчас стоит Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 1.6 (1.6.19.3)
Вопрос: есть ли смысл обновляться до послед. версии И? Либо лучше скачать нов программу с обновленными релизамиИ?
Пока база пуста, все стоит в 7.7 , работа: 4 фирмы , есть 8,1(подарочная, но без логина и пароля, для обновления).
Заранее спасибо !!!!

----------


## mike-navv

_Вопрос: есть ли смысл обновляться до послед. версии И? Либо лучше скачать нов программу с обновленными релизамиИ?
Пока база пуста, все стоит в 7.7 , работа: 4 фирмы , есть 8,1(подарочная, но без логина и пароля, для обновления)._

Смысл есть. А еще свяжитесь с интеграторами и определитесь, возможно Вам стоит апгрейдится на проф версию. У базовой версии которая ваша подарочная, можно обновляться вплоть до 8.3 лицензия одинаковая. Пароль и логин получите при регистрации. Но она вероятнее всего базовая и Вам может не хватить ее конфигурации.

----------


## asnpsb

Тема ещё жива? Нужны обновления для 1.6.22.4. У кого сохранились?

----------

